# Chances to get into Film Production for Chapman University?



## amador4424 (Jun 27, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey, I'm like stressing out about my stuff for college - and I'm going to apply for the Fall 2011 school year for the Film Production program at the Dodge College of Film and Media Arts in Chapman Univeristy. I'm just wondering what else I need to do: 

Unweighted GPA: 3.57 
Weighted GPA: 3.84 

SAT Scores: Not good, going to retake in October. Plan to also to take ACT in September. If I get a good score on the ACT, I'll probably just go with the ACT score. Any ideas of what are good strong scores to get into this school? I'm also taking an SAT Boot Camp class during the duration of the summer at this Ivymax insitute, which has been already helping me ALOT. 

SAT Subject Tests: Not good either, I don't know. I'm just not good in these types of tests. U.S. History was like questions that weren't even in the Barron's study guides or anything I've learned in U.S. History at high school. Chapman thankfully, does not require them. Should I re-take them? The earliest I could probably only take them is November. 

Extracurricular Activities: 
- piano student (award for Perfect Solo award, and Star Performer) 
- JV Tennis
- volunteers at Washington Hospital (200 hours) 
- officer of The Filipino Club of my high school
- Student Ambassador of my high school

Video Essay:
I'm sure and filled with confidence that I can make a strong video essay. I haveover 3 years of video experience. At my high school, I'm part of a television production program where we make a news broadcast every other day. I'm in charge of the graphics(animated/non-animated), made tons of news stories, tons of promos for the school and made the intro/credits. I'm known as "Spielburg" at my school, producing student films like no one else in the student body - and have created two large productions this past Junior year. I'm going to try over the summer to win any video contests out there, so they would be good to list in the resume. 

So, please go ahead - tell me what I need to. I'm so glad there's a place like this to post such things. It really helps!

Thanks.


----------



## PeytonG (Sep 16, 2010)

you should be good with that... from my understanding chapman is one of the easier to get into... dont freak out.. have a back up plan or transfer


----------

